# L'acquisto più deludente



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2022)

Apro questo topic per chiedervi quale fosse stato il giocatore in assoluto che più vi abbia deluso una volta arrivato al Milan quando magari le aspettative erano molto alte.

Parto io con : Fernando Torres.
Ero davvero entusiasta del suo arrivo, attaccante che seppur in calo mi era sempre piaciuto ed il suo acquisto in quegli anni bui mi aveva gasato.

10 presenze con la nostra maglia, 1 sola rete


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

Eh si Torres bella delusione. 

Quello che mi ha deluso di più, ma perchè lo adoravo da morire, è stato Patrick Kluivert.


----------



## UDG (18 Febbraio 2022)

Torres


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2022)

Io dico Bonucci. Prendiamo un gobbo dentro e gli diamo la fascia di capitano. Il degrado Mirabelliano che ci ha portato alla rovina.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Febbraio 2022)

la più grossa montagna di medda mai transitata , Schifucci


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2022)

bonucci, credevo ci facesse svoltare.


----------



## Miro (18 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedervi quale fosse stato il giocatore in assoluto che più vi abbia deluso una volta arrivato al Milan quando magari le aspettative erano molto alte.
> 
> Parto io con : Fernando Torres.
> Ero davvero entusiasta del suo arrivo, attaccante che seppur in calo mi era sempre piaciuto ed il suo acquisto in quegli anni bui mi aveva gasato.
> ...


Huntelaar, andavo pazzo per lui. C'è da dire che quell'anno Leonardo gli preferiva Borriello  e che purtroppo per avere continuità preferì andare via. Rimango convinto che se fosse rimasto avrebbe fatto bene.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

C'è da dire che un tempo avevamo talmente l'abboccato buono che deludevano Rivaldo, Rui Costa, Ronaldinho giusto per citarne tre....nonostante con noi abbiano fatto buone cose alla fine della loro esperienza se ne sono andati senza rispettare le attese...


----------



## Giangy (18 Febbraio 2022)

Io dico questi:

Albertazzi
Constant
Cerci

Ma si sa, erano cessi, quelli che mi hanno deluso di più, e che avevo grandi aspettative:

Bonucci
Luiz Adriano


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Redondo,la delusione di non averlo potuto ammirare al Milan per colpa dell'infortunio.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Redondo,la delusione di non averlo potuto ammirare al Milan per colpa dell'infortunio.



Giocatore di un'eleganza unica. Grande rimpianto si.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedervi quale fosse stato il giocatore in assoluto che più vi abbia deluso una volta arrivato al Milan quando magari le aspettative erano molto alte.
> 
> Parto io con : Fernando Torres.
> Ero davvero entusiasta del suo arrivo, attaccante che seppur in calo mi era sempre piaciuto ed il suo acquisto in quegli anni bui mi aveva gasato.
> ...



Difficile fare solo un nome.
Faccio 3:

Ricardo Oliveira. Doveva rimpiazzare Sheva, un compito impossibile. Pero il giocatore arrivato in un Milan fortissimo é risultato penoso, senza alcuna qualita per fare la differenza. Non lo conoscevo bene prima del suo acquisto, ma in un Milan stellare tutti pensavano che fosse almeno un buon attaccante...invece il nulla totale.

Gourcuff: Il piccolo Zidane. Aveva la fama di uno che poteva fare parte ad un Milan del futuro, un ricambio per le gambe ormai stanche di giocatori statueschi come Seedorf. In campo ogni tanto si é intravisto le qualita ma non é mai entrato in squadra. C'ernao screzi fuori dal campo, talmente forti che persino Maldini ha parlato apertamente del inadeguatezza e del comportamento sbagliato del ragazzo. É forse l'unico giocatore del quale ho mai sentito parlare Maldini in quel modo.
Eppure una volta tornato in Francia al Bordeaux é diventato fortissimo. Una storia deludente e triste per tutti, considerando quel che poteva essere e diventare con un altra mentalita in quel Milan.

Taiwo: In Francia era un mostro. Sembrava fortissimo con un tiro che spaccava la porta ed invece al Milan arrivó un giocatore atleticamente nemmeno discreto con un tecnica che non ti puoi permettere nemmeno in C2. Non mi spiego proprio come poteva sembrare cosi forte in Ligue 1. Per me rimane un mistero ancora oggi.


----------



## diavolo (18 Febbraio 2022)

Anche Pato senza I suoi problemi fisici sarebbe potuto diventare un pallone d'oro


----------



## dadensa (18 Febbraio 2022)

Rivaldo, giocatore che amavo e che in fondo aveva ancora 30 anni quando arrivò al Milan.
Non fece neppure un brutta stagione, soprattutto nel girone di andata, ma speravo in un impatto migliore.
Anche ronaldinho avrebbe potuto dare di più ma posso dire che è il giocatore che mi ha più divertito vedere giocare dal vivo. 
Bonucci preferisco dimenticare e pensare non sia mai successo che abbia indossato la nostra maglia e la nostra fascia. È come una sbandata per la ragazza sbagliata in un periodo della vita confuso.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Anche Pato senza I suoi problemi fisici sarebbe potuto diventare un pallone d'oro


Pato più che delusione rimpianto. Di tanti giocatori che ho visto dal vivo uno dei più forti in assoluto. 50 gol in campionato a 21 anni.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Negli ultimi anni Higuain, pensavo fosse il centravanti che ci mancava da anni ma dopo un buon inizio ha perso la testa, poi bisogna ammettere che in quel Milan i palloni buoni per gli attaccanti erano merce rara.


----------



## Dexter (18 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Difficile fare solo un nome.
> Faccio 3:
> 
> Ricardo Oliveira. Doveva rimpiazzare Sheva, un compito impossibile. Pero il giocatore arrivato in un Milan fortissimo é risultato penoso, senza alcuna qualita per fare la differenza. Non lo conoscevo bene prima del suo acquisto, ma in un Milan stellare tutti pensavano che fosse almeno un buon attaccante...invece il nulla totale.
> ...


Bei nomi. Per farne di più recenti, quanto eravamo gasati nell' estate Mirabelliana? Rodriguez sembrava il miglior terzino sinistro della Bundes, Conti a Bergamo fece la stagione della vita, Chala un talento... André Silva tanta classe, forse lui era da aspettare al contrario del turco


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Rivaldo, giocatore che amavo e che in fondo aveva ancora 30 anni quando arrivò al Milan.
> Non fece neppure un brutta stagione, soprattutto nel girone di andata, ma speravo in un impatto migliore.
> Anche ronaldinho avrebbe potuto dare di più ma posso dire che è il giocatore che mi ha più divertito vedere giocare dal vivo.
> Bonucci preferisco dimenticare e pensare non sia mai successo che abbia indossato la nostra maglia e la nostra fascia. È come una sbandata per la ragazza sbagliata in un periodo della vita confuso.


ronaldinho ti faceva divertire già dal riscaldamento


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Gilardino. Ha fatto i suoi gol ma aveva dietro dei mostri. Se avesse giocato nel Milan di torres avrebbe fatto la stessa fine. Strapagato dopo le grandi stagioni a Parma ma non ha mai impressionato con la nostra maglia. Se ne andò dopo l arrivo di Pato con il dente avvelenato. Ricordo che in un Fiorentina Milan dell anno dopo fece uno dei suoi gol da scarpone ed esulto come un tarantolato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedervi quale fosse stato il giocatore in assoluto che più vi abbia deluso una volta arrivato al Milan quando magari le aspettative erano molto alte.
> 
> Parto io con : Fernando Torres.
> Ero davvero entusiasta del suo arrivo, attaccante che seppur in calo mi era sempre piaciuto ed il suo acquisto in quegli anni bui mi aveva gasato.
> ...


Beh ce ne sono diversi: Kluivert, Lentini e Ziege (questi ultimi due pagati cari). José Mari e Rivaldo altri due da cui mi aspettavo di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

Kluivert
Davids 
Rivaldo
Redondo
Lentini 
Stam
Gilardino


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2022)

Kluivert perché arrivava dopo la vittoria della Coppa campioni... Presentato come l'erede di Marco Van Basten... Ed era l'acquisto che doveva rispondere a Ronaldo del Inter e Del Piero della Juve 

Poi ci metto altri giocatori ma che non sono stati delusione a quel livello :

Ibrahim Ba in Francia sembrava nettamente più forte di Figo... Invece da noi a parte il talismano non ha fatto nulla 

André Cruz che doveva rimpiazzare Baresi... Santo cielo.era uno dei miei giocatori preferiti già ai tempi dello Standard di Liegi.

Bonucci Higuain Caldara (in cui credevo molto).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Febbraio 2022)

Bakaye Traorè,il nostro talismano.
Il geometra scelse lui (27enne) anziché Pogba 18enne a 0€,poi sappiamo tutti come sia andata a finire. 

3 anni dopo l'addio al Milan ha anche appeso le scarpette al chiodo


----------



## Pit96 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Bonucci. Non tanto perché mi ha deluso per le prestazioni, ma perché avevo messo da parte l'antipatia per l'uomo accettando il suo acquisto anche di buon grado. Invece a posteriori ho deluso me stesso. Infatti si è comportato per quello che è, non dovevo farmi abbindolare. 

Dal punto di vista unicamente sportivo invece non c'è nessuno che mi abbia davvero deluso. Non abbiamo mai comprato dei miei pallini, non mi sono mai aspettato chissà cosa dai nuovi arrivati. Ormai metto sempre le mani avanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Rivaldo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Quel cesso a pedali di Ricardo Oliveira, venuto per sostituire Shevchenko.


----------



## davoreb (19 Febbraio 2022)

Cito giocatori per cui avevo grandissime aspettative ma che per varie ragioni mi hanno deluso:

1. Baggio: mio grande idolo è andato via dopo due anni non solo per colpa sua. È arrivato a 28 anni. Dopo il primo scudetto pensavo iniziassimo un nuovo ciclo.

2. Ronaldinho: anche lui è arrivato a 28 anni, pensavo con lui alzassimo l'ottava, anche se mi guardo ancora i sui video con la nostra maglia.

3. El Shaarawy: dopo il primo anno pensavo avessimo il nuovo CR7.


----------



## Giofa (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Redondo,la delusione di non averlo potuto ammirare al Milan per colpa dell'infortunio.


Leggendo il primo post ho subito pensato a lui


----------



## jumpy65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Essien
Blissett
Rivaldo
Aggiungo anche Tosetto arrivato come stella con Buriani


----------



## 13-33 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Higuain !!!!


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Christian Ziege


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ero gasatissimo per Rivaldo e in parte anche per Emerson, ma si rivelarono ormai all'ammazzacaffè.
In tempi più recenti, mi spiacque parecchio vedere che un fenomeno come Torres fosse già a fine corsa con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vale se dico tutta la campagna acquisti di Fassone e Mirabelli?
Ero gasatissimo e pensavo di dominare il campionato, e invece fu un disastro


----------



## sampapot (19 Febbraio 2022)

questo è un compito arduo...mi vengono in mente: Kluivert, Mandzukic, Javi Moreno, Blissett (lontani anni '80, che sbagliò un gol a 1 metro dalla porta), Kalinic, Oliveira...e tante meteore come Futre e Traorè che neanche ricordo che faccia hanno


----------



## singer (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ce ne sono tanti.. come delusioni pure (distanza tra aspettative e rendimento) mi vengono in mente:
1) Kluivert, credo la delusione massima
2) Ba, di cui ricordo perfettamente l'esordio col Monza, pareva un crak. Poi è rimasto nei miei ricordi per essere subentrato in una partita e sostituito dopo appena 15 minuti 
3) José Mari
4) menzione speciale per Lentini e Redondo ma non per colpa loro


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh ce ne sono diversi: Kluivert, Lentini e Ziege (questi ultimi due pagati cari). José Mari e Rivaldo altri due da cui mi aspettavo di più.


Lentini fino a quel maledetto 2 Agosto del 1993 era un fuoriclasse indiscusso. Sarebbe diventato uno dei più forti di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che un tempo avevamo talmente l'abboccato buono che deludevano Rivaldo, Rui Costa, Ronaldinho giusto per citarne tre....nonostante con noi abbiano fatto buone cose alla fine della loro esperienza se ne sono andati senza rispettare le attese...


Aggiungerei Redondo (2 anni a vegetare a Milanello).


----------



## mabadi (19 Febbraio 2022)

a nessuno fa rimpiangere Bertolacci?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ce ne sarebbero tanti ma dico Rivaldo (ero calcisticamente innamorato di lui e gasatissimo quando arrivò), Redondo e Pato.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2022)

La lista sarebbe lunghissima.
Forse i più deludenti i primi bidoni dopo gli anni del grande Milan, perché ero più giovane e sognatore.
Quindi dico:
Davids
Kluivert 
Ziege


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il Rui Costa di Firenze che ho amato alla follia,a Milano non si è visto,forse a sprazzi,pochi sprazzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedervi quale fosse stato il giocatore in assoluto che più vi abbia deluso una volta arrivato al Milan quando magari le aspettative erano molto alte.
> 
> Parto io con : Fernando Torres.
> Ero davvero entusiasta del suo arrivo, attaccante che seppur in calo mi era sempre piaciuto ed il suo acquisto in quegli anni bui mi aveva gasato.
> ...


Senza dubbio se si parla di aspettative metto in cima alla lista kluivert, doveva riportarci in cima all'Europa invece..
Subito dietro metto ziege, era un treno in bundes, terzino da 40 gol, con maldini doveva creare la fascia sinistra più forte di sempre e invece nulla..
Al terzo posto rivaldo.. Flop colossale da uno che pareva un mostro al barca..

Menzioni di onore per Dinho e Baggio, che non hanno fatto male ma ci si aspettava di più (baggio non per colpa sua invero) , Sheva-bis (io ci credevo ancora) e il povero Redondo..

Ah dimenticavo.. Blonquist, lo avevano presentato come una sorta di fenomeno.. Oh..


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ziege, Kluivert, Gourcuff, Davids, Lentini, il centravanti francese che arrivò dal Bordeaux (non mi viene il nome ora), Helveg, Jankulovski, Piatek e ci metto pure il decerebrato Balotelli. Sicuramente dimentico qualcuno.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La lista sarebbe lunghissima.
> Forse i più deludenti i primi bidoni dopo gli anni del grande Milan, perché ero più giovane e sognatore.
> Quindi dico:
> Davids
> ...



Bè, oddio Davids bidone...Diciamo che non è mai ingranata l' esperienza di Edgar al Milan.. Ma altroché bidone...


----------



## Tobi (19 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Lentini fino a quel maledetto 2 Agosto del 1993 era un fuoriclasse indiscusso. Sarebbe diventato uno dei più forti di tutti i tempi.



Addirittura era cosi forte?


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bè, oddio Davids bidone...Diciamo che non è mai ingranata l' esperienza di Edgar al Milan.. Ma altroché bidone...


Fu un bidone da noi intendo.
Qui si parla di delusioni... ricordo che era il mio preferito dell'Ajax e quando arrivò ero super gasato. Poi da noi fu una delusione incredibile.


----------



## sunburn (19 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Rui Costa di Firenze che ho amato alla follia,a Milano non si è visto,forse a sprazzi,pochi sprazzi.


Anche per me lui. Io lo adoravo e l’ho adorato anche da noi, ma a livello di prestazioni è stato deludente rispetto a quello ci si aspetta.
Resta comunque un giocatore di una classe sontuosa. Oggi giocatori così non ce ne sono più.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Addirittura era cosi forte?


Gigi Lentini era imprendibile sulla fascia,sfornava cross a ripetizione e gol incredibili (ricordo una sforbiciata contro il Pescara su cross di Savicevic). Aveva un fisico imponente unito ad una velocità pazzesca. Peccato che tutto finì con quell'assurdo incidente. Aveva 23 anni.


----------



## mil77 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Addirittura era cosi forte?


Beh il Lentini ante incidente era veramente tanta roba!


----------



## mil77 (19 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ziege, Kluivert, Gourcuff, Davids, Lentini, il centravanti francese che arrivò dal Bordeaux (non mi viene il nome ora), Helveg, Jankulovski, Piatek e ci metto pure il decerebrato Balotelli. Sicuramente dimentico qualcuno.


Dougarry!!!! per me i peggiori lui, Kluivert e Javi Moreno.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ziege, Kluivert, Gourcuff, Davids, Lentini, il *centravanti francese che arrivò dal Bordeaux (non mi viene il nome ora)*, Helveg, Jankulovski, Piatek e ci metto pure il decerebrato Balotelli. Sicuramente dimentico qualcuno.


Dugarry, che sola. Noi prendemmo lui e la Juve prese Zidane.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fu un bidone da noi intendo.
> Qui si parla di delusioni... ricordo che era il mio preferito dell'Ajax e quando arrivò ero super gasato. Poi da noi fu una delusione incredibile.



Si da noi in effetti fu bidone ma Capello ci mise del suo non riuscendogli a trovare una collocazione tattica nel suo dogmatico e immutabile 4-4-2. Anche lo stesso giocatore ci mise del suo non integrandosi nel gruppo eh. Diciamo che anche Galliani fece la sua parte regalandolo nel mercato di riparazione ai gobbi. Un concorso di colpe.


----------



## sacchino (19 Febbraio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Essien
> Blissett
> Rivaldo
> Aggiungo anche Tosetto arrivato come stella con Buriani


Con Buriani e con Tosetto vinceremo lo scudetto.


----------



## sacchino (19 Febbraio 2022)

Davids, fortissimo ma da noi andava ai 5 all'ora.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Dugarry, che sola. Noi prendemmo lui e la Juve prese Zidane.


Il fuoriclasse all'epoca era in realtà Djorkaeff che andò dai nati male. Zidane aveva fatto già intravedere ottime doti che poi esplosero nella sua esperienza gobba. Dugarry faceva parte di quei giocatori che il Milan prendeva dopo che ci avevan fatto gol (Papin,Raducioiu,Dugarry,Maniero,poi Dinho...)


----------



## Stex (19 Febbraio 2022)

sheva 2.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bakaye Traorè,il nostro talismano.
> Il geometra scelse lui (27enne) anziché Pogba 18enne a 0€,poi sappiamo tutti come sia andata a finire.
> 
> 3 anni dopo l'addio al Milan ha anche appeso le scarpette al chiodo


Con Elliott avremmo preso Pobbà sicuro


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Potrei dirne uno al giorno di giocatori sui quali ho riposto speranze e mi hanno deluso.
Chi si ricorda di Paulo Futre? Giocatore meraviglioso e che speravo al milan potesse farci ammirare la sua classe.

Spesso quando si parla di delusioni è automatico fare una comparazione tra costo del cartellino e rendimento sul campo ma coi calciatori non è sempre cosi...
I sogni non hanno prezzo e io ho sognato anche con sandro melli da parma, uno che ci purgava sempre.


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ce ne sono parecchi, personalmente direi: Kluivert, Vieira, Davids, Dugarry, Rivaldo, Redondo, Torres, Gourcuff, Senderos, El Shaarawy, Gilardino e sicuramente anche altri che ora non mi vengono.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si da noi in effetti fu bidone ma Capello ci mise del suo non riuscendogli a trovare una collocazione tattica nel suo dogmatico e immutabile 4-4-2. Anche lo stesso giocatore ci mise del suo non integrandosi nel gruppo eh. Diciamo che anche Galliani fece la sua parte regalandolo nel mercato di riparazione ai gobbi. Un concorso di colpe.


Già uno dei peggiori errori che abbiamo mai fatto.
Avemmo due stagioni disastrose dove oltre le carenze tecniche ci furono molti problemi di spogliatoio. 
Ma tanti dei giocatori che arrivarono lo fecero da grandi promesse. La delusione fu tanta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono parecchi, personalmente direi: Kluivert, Vieira, Davids, Dugarry, Rivaldo, Redondo, Torres, Gourcuff, Senderos, El Shaarawy, Gilardino e sicuramente anche altri che ora non mi vengono.


Vieira era arrivato giovanissimo e avevamo Desailly in quel ruolo... Andò via perché voleva giocare, ma con quei mostri che aveva davanti era complicato. Davids invece si fece male a Perugia e fece di tutto per andare alla Juve, mettendosi d'accordo con Moggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

Per me Rivaldo. Ero un suo fan totale, ai tempi del barca comprai anche la sua maglietta originale.

Quando arrivò al Milan non ci volevo credere, un sogno che si realizzava. E non andò benissimo...


----------



## hiei87 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dico in primis Redondo perchè è il mio giocatore preferito di sempre. Ovviamente non fu colpa sua.
Rivaldo era un giocatore che sognavo da anni. Era stato vicino al Milan un paio d'anni prima, quando era all'apice, e ci rimasi malissimo per il suo mancato arrivo. Venne comunque poche settimane dopo aver vinto un mondiale da protagonista. Non era vecchissimo e le aspettative erano alte. Va detto che quell'anno vincemmo comunque la Champions, quindi poco male.
Altra grossa delusione fu tutta la campagna acquisti dell'estate '97. Ziege era un perno di Bayern e Germania, sembrava fortissimo. Ba nelle prime uscite aveva impressionato, e Kluivert con Ronaldo e Del Piero era l'attaccante giovane più forte al mondo. Un po' come se oggi prendessimo Halaand.
Negli ultimi anni ho avuto poche delusioni perchè non ho mai avuto grosse aspettative. Mi è spiaciuto per come è andata con Torres, ma la cosa mi ha stupito poco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fu un bidone da noi intendo.
> Qui si parla di delusioni... ricordo che era il mio preferito dell'Ajax e quando arrivò ero super gasato. Poi da noi fu una delusione incredibile.


Ebbe un infortunio serio a Perugia, poi quando si riprese fece finta per un periodo di essere semi rotto per andare alla Juventus. Un infame.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fu un bidone da noi intendo.
> Qui si parla di delusioni... ricordo che era il mio preferito dell'Ajax e quando arrivò ero super gasato. Poi da noi fu una delusione incredibile.


Mah! Per prestazioni pure fu quantomeno normale, ben lontano dal bidone che vuol dire sottoperformante.
Da noi veniva spesso relegato quasi in fascia.
Ma chiunque avesse visto la partita dell'Olanda dove da solo faceva il lavoro di tre centrocampisti DOVEVA aspettarlo senza dar retta al clima, alle voci contrarie a quella nuova infornata orange. 
Forse il primo esempio di giocatore per un centrocampo dei giorni nostri?
Bisognava distinguere le arance marce e senza speranze da quelle prelibate.
Fu un MACRO errore.
10 anni di super centrocampista al nemico permanente...
Volevo andare in via Turati a farmi esplodere


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Febbraio 2022)

Le più grandi delusioni, non nel senso di peggiori giocatori, ma nel senso di non aver rispettato le enormi aspettative, secondo me sono rui costa e rivaldo. Anche ronaldinho se vogliamo, ma li avevo meno aspettative perché si vedeva che era in fase calante già da prima, cosa che invece rivaldo e rui costa non erano assolutamente quando furono acquistati. Dico loro due perché i sogni si costruiscono con i trequartisti e i giocatori di talento. Si, un mediano o un difensore può fare più o meno bene, ma non mi “infrange sogni”.
Loro 2 Erano giocatori “magici” prima di arrivare da noi. Avevo aspettative enormi a dir poco, non hanno fatto malissimo ma abbiamo svoltato l’anno successivo con Kakà al posto di loro due. 

Ecco, a livello di sorprese invece direi che nessuno batte Kakà, arrivato in punta di piedi per tipo 8 milioni e che partiva dietro nelle retrovie nelle formazioni “tipo”, poi il campo e il ragazzino ha stravolto tutto. Fortunatamente.

Il giocatore invece di cui ero follemente innamorato, che mi ha fatto sognare piu di tutti, anche dei palloni d’oro, so che sembrerà strano ma è Sergio dos santos SERGINHO. Ricordo, a parte il famoso derby, partite in champions o in campionato dove puntualmente si diceva “ora il Milan mette serginho per provare a ribaltarla” in situazioni compromesse di qualificazioni o punteggio e la ribaltavamo spesso, grazie al suo contributo, spesso in modo clamoroso. Abbinava una velocità in progressione a una tecnica mai più rivista a sinistra a San siro.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Addirittura era cosi forte?



Se giocasse oggi Lentini sarebbe un ufo perché aveva tecnica e forza fisica. Peccato per l' incidente avuto e per la sua testa. Prima di tutto viene quella e poi tutto il resto...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se giocasse oggi Lentini sarebbe un ufo perché aveva tecnica e forza fisica. Peccato per l' incidente avuto e per la sua testa. Prima di tutto viene quella e poi tutto il resto...


Assolutamente...
L'ala destra più forte in circolazione.
Tecnico, potente, veloce.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

In tema amarcord ve lo sparo un altro rimpianto grosso : Panucci. Anche se parliamo di cessione e non acquisto, effettivamente.
Il suo addio , pare per colpa di sacchi, non l'ho mai digerito.
Difensore eccezionale , cresciuto al fianco degli invincibili.
Capace di giocare in 4 ruoli su 4 in difesa. Titolare,terzino sinistro, nello stratosferico 4-0 al barca.


----------



## unbreakable (19 Febbraio 2022)

comunque dipende un pò pure dai vari aspetti della nostra vita..a mio modo di vedere la stagione 1996 fu veramente una delle peggiore mai vissute..milan veniva dalla finale di champions persa con l'ajax allora comprammo bogarde reziger davids ziege kluivert e altri giocatori su giocatori..quell'annata fu tremenda per me tredicenne che viveva il milan in maniera totale..anche perchè kluivert ci segnò nella finale di coppa campioni e l'ajax era una buona squadra..quell'annata fu tremenda prendemmo 6 gol dalla rubentus dopata ma fu tutta un'annata piena di umiliazioni e non lo volevo accettare a 12 13 anni certe cose ti rimangono dentro..un pò come il gol del marsiglia..una prtita dominata..
comunque tecnicamente qusi tutti gli acquisti di quel periodo che sembravano dei mitologici giocatori al milan si rivelarono delle pippe impressionanti..poi in altre realtà ebbero un'altra carriera onesta qualcuno era veramente uno scarparo come bogarde, ziege invece doveva arare la fascia e si ricordano solo la faccia butterata più di cassano..davids fece le fortune della juventus (anche se erano dopati quindi bisogna sempre andare coi piedi di piombo quando si parla della rube di quel periodo) reiziger e kluivert fecero un'onesta carriera anzi discreta al barca..ma al milan fecero pietà..comunque c'erano altre aspettative..

i vari torres ronaldinho rivaldo higuain non ci avrei buttato un centesimo erano arrivati al milan già a pancia piena dalla carriera..solo ronaldinho il primo anno fece qualche ottima partita ma per poco tempo..quindi per me non sono delusioni perchè non mi aspettavo granchè


----------



## Jino (19 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Dico in primis Redondo perchè è il mio giocatore preferito di sempre. Ovviamente non fu colpa sua.
> Rivaldo era un giocatore che sognavo da anni. Era stato vicino al Milan un paio d'anni prima, quando era all'apice, e ci rimasi malissimo per il suo mancato arrivo. Venne comunque poche settimane dopo aver vinto un mondiale da protagonista. Non era vecchissimo e le aspettative erano alte. Va detto che quell'anno vincemmo comunque la Champions, quindi poco male.
> Altra grossa delusione fu tutta la campagna acquisti dell'estate '97. Ziege era un perno di Bayern e Germania, sembrava fortissimo. Ba nelle prime uscite aveva impressionato, e Kluivert con Ronaldo e Del Piero era l'attaccante giovane più forte al mondo. Un po' come se oggi prendessimo Halaand.
> Negli ultimi anni ho avuto poche delusioni perchè non ho mai avuto grosse aspettative. Mi è spiaciuto per come è andata con Torres, ma la cosa mi ha stupito poco.



Kluivert era il mio idolo. Il tuo paragone con l'Haaland attuale rispecchia molto la realtà dell'epoca, Patrick era realmente un giovane astro nascente del panorama calcistico mondiale. Quanta delusione nel vederlo ogni santa domenica non buttarla dentro, al tempo tifavo quasi più Kluivert che il Milan. Sono figlio del calcio degli olandesi, della capigliatura di Ruud, l'arrivo di Kluivert mi sembrava il preludio ad un qualcosa di nuovamente fantastico.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kluivert era il mio idolo. Il tuo paragone con l'Haaland attuale rispecchia molto la realtà dell'epoca, Patrick era realmente un giovane astro nascente del panorama calcistico mondiale. Quanta delusione nel vederlo ogni santa domenica non buttarla dentro, al tempo tifavo quasi più Kluivert che il Milan. Sono figlio del calcio degli olandesi, della capigliatura di Ruud, l'arrivo di Kluivert mi sembrava il preludio ad un qualcosa di nuovamente fantastico.


Mi ricordo un Milan Samp di coppa Italia che finì 3-2, con un suo gol al 90’, dopo averne sbagliati una decina. Mai visti più tanti gol letteralmente “fumati” da un punta. Fu qualcosa di epico.


----------



## Jino (19 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo un Milan Samp di coppa Italia che finì 3-2, con un suo gol al 90’, dopo averne sbagliati una decina. Mai visti più tanti gol letteralmente “fumati” da un punta. Fu qualcosa di epico.



Quando se giovane ricerchi un idolo, per me Kluivert lo era, e diventi un pò cieco davanti la realtà. Poi a distanza di anni ci pensi in maniera fredda e lucida, cioè il ragazzo quella stagione faceva fatica a fare uno stop, non riusciva a fare un passaggio giusto a 5 metri, i gol che sbagliava erano per assurdo l'ultimo dei problemi, fu un disastro tant'è che non diedero nemmeno una seconda chance,.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Negli ultimi anni, sicuramente l'accoppiata Higuain-Bonucci. Penso che tutti, sotto sotto, pensavamo addirittura di vincere lo scudetto e fare faville, invece hanno deluso moltissimo. Torres, comunque, era già in fase calante.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Febbraio 2022)

Più che di acquisti deludenti parlerei di grossi rimpianti, me ne vengono in mente tre : il primo è Lentini (un fenomeno vero) che, se non fosse stato per quel famoso incidente stradale, sarebbe stato per anni il miglior giocatore italiano. Il secondo è Redondo, giocatore sublime che non abbiamo mai potuto ammirare per quel campione visto ai tempi del Real.
Il terzo: non aver riscattato Crespo per puntare su Gilardino (che poi i suoi golletti li ha fatti pure, ma di certo l'argentino era una punta di tutt'altra levatura).

L'acquisto più esaltante invece senza alcuna ombra di dubbio Sandro Nesta : quel 31 agosto 2002 realizzammo che presto saremmo tornati sul tetto del mondo .


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando se giovane ricerchi un idolo, per me Kluivert lo era, e diventi un pò cieco davanti la realtà. Poi a distanza di anni ci pensi in maniera fredda e lucida, cioè il ragazzo quella stagione faceva fatica a fare uno stop, non riusciva a fare un passaggio giusto a 5 metri, i gol che sbagliava erano per assurdo l'ultimo dei problemi, fu un disastro tant'è che non diedero nemmeno una seconda chance,.


Kluivert alla fine ha fatto comunque una buona carriera, specialmente a Barcellona. I suoi problemi secondo me furono soprattutto due: il primo che fu sopravvalutato (era sì un ottimo giocatore, ma non il fenomeno che veniva dipinto prima di arrivare da noi), il secondo che in quel biennio maledetto al Milan tra Tabarez ed i ritorni di Capello e Sacchi era molto facile fallire per un nuovo arrivato, basti pensare a Davids letteralmente cacciato a pedate, andato a fare le fortune bianconere per anni e anni.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Febbraio 2022)

Alexandre Pato senza nessun dubbio, quel ragazzo poteva tranquilamente vincere 3 - 4 palloni d'oro...


----------



## hiei87 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kluivert era il mio idolo. Il tuo paragone con l'Haaland attuale rispecchia molto la realtà dell'epoca, Patrick era realmente un giovane astro nascente del panorama calcistico mondiale. Quanta delusione nel vederlo ogni santa domenica non buttarla dentro, al tempo tifavo quasi più Kluivert che il Milan. Sono figlio del calcio degli olandesi, della capigliatura di Ruud, l'arrivo di Kluivert mi sembrava il preludio ad un qualcosa di nuovamente fantastico.


Poi contestualizziamo: a differenza di Haaland, Kluivert aveva già deciso una finale di Champions, ahinoi. Inoltre la mistica degli olandesi era ancora fortissima dalle nostre parti, essendo da poco finito il ciclo dei tre tulipani.
Ricordo ancora il 3 a 1 sui gobbi nel Berlusconi di quell'anno, con un secondo tempo sontuoso e mio padre che diceva "abbiamo preso il l'erede di Van Basten".


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Con Buriani e con Tosetto vinceremo lo scudetto.


Eh si, Buriani non è stato una delusione anzi una piacevole sorpresa. Tosetto fu invece disastroso.


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Poi contestualizziamo: a differenza di Haaland, Kluivert aveva già deciso una finale di Champions, ahinoi. Inoltre la mistica degli olandesi era ancora fortissima dalle nostre parti, essendo da poco finito il ciclo dei tre tulipani.
> Ricordo ancora il 3 a 1 sui gobbi nel Berlusconi di quell'anno, con un secondo tempo sontuoso e mio padre che diceva "abbiamo preso il l'erede di Van Basten".


Poi si dimostrò l'erede di Egidio...


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo un Milan Samp di coppa Italia che finì 3-2, con un suo gol al 90’, dopo averne sbagliati una decina. Mai visti più tanti gol letteralmente “fumati” da un punta. Fu qualcosa di epico.


Robinho ci ha provato a superarlo e quasi ci è riuscito


----------



## Stylox10 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Io dico Jose Mari


----------



## numero 3 (22 Febbraio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> comunque dipende un pò pure dai vari aspetti della nostra vita..a mio modo di vedere la stagione 1996 fu veramente una delle peggiore mai vissute..milan veniva dalla finale di champions persa con l'ajax allora comprammo bogarde reziger davids ziege kluivert e altri giocatori su giocatori..quell'annata fu tremenda per me tredicenne che viveva il milan in maniera totale..anche perchè kluivert ci segnò nella finale di coppa campioni e l'ajax era una buona squadra..quell'annata fu tremenda prendemmo 6 gol dalla rubentus dopata ma fu tutta un'annata piena di umiliazioni e non lo volevo accettare a 12 13 anni certe cose ti rimangono dentro..un pò come il gol del marsiglia..una prtita dominata..
> comunque tecnicamente qusi tutti gli acquisti di quel periodo che sembravano dei mitologici giocatori al milan si rivelarono delle pippe impressionanti..poi in altre realtà ebbero un'altra carriera onesta qualcuno era veramente uno scarparo come bogarde, ziege invece doveva arare la fascia e si ricordano solo la faccia butterata più di cassano..davids fece le fortune della juventus (anche se erano dopati quindi bisogna sempre andare coi piedi di piombo quando si parla della rube di quel periodo) reiziger e kluivert fecero un'onesta carriera anzi discreta al barca..ma al milan fecero pietà..comunque c'erano altre aspettative..
> 
> i vari torres ronaldinho rivaldo higuain non ci avrei buttato un centesimo erano arrivati al milan già a pancia piena dalla carriera..solo ronaldinho il primo anno fece qualche ottima partita ma per poco tempo..quindi per me non sono delusioni perchè non mi aspettavo granchè




Pensa che io fra i 12 e 13 anni ho visto il Milan in B, quando abbiamo cominciato a vincere era ormai troppo tardi per andare a ritrovare interisti e juventini che in quel biennio mi hanno fatto soffrire le pene dell'inferno. 
Le delusioni?
Balotelli 
Piatek 
Lehman


----------



## dadensa (22 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Poi contestualizziamo: a differenza di Haaland, Kluivert aveva già deciso una finale di Champions, ahinoi. Inoltre la mistica degli olandesi era ancora fortissima dalle nostre parti, essendo da poco finito il ciclo dei tre tulipani.
> Ricordo ancora il 3 a 1 sui gobbi nel Berlusconi di quell'anno, con un secondo tempo sontuoso e mio padre che diceva "abbiamo preso il l'erede di Van Basten".


Con weah sembrava formare una coppia stellare, peccato. Chissà, se non avesse fatto così male non lo avremmo venduto l'estate successiva e non avremmo preso bierhoff che fu decisivo per lo scudetto 98/99.
Peccato comunque nel 97/98 non aver vinto una coppia italia che era ormai praticamente fatta (una delle poche soddisfazionifu quel 5 a 0 rifilato all'Inter), ci rimasi malissimo per quella rimonta della Lazio (ahimè il farci rimontare è un difetto storico che ci portiamo avanti ed è qualcosa di insopportabile)


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ziege e Huntelaar. Avevo grandi aspettative sui due.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Poi contestualizziamo: a differenza di Haaland, Kluivert aveva già deciso una finale di Champions, ahinoi. Inoltre la mistica degli olandesi era ancora fortissima dalle nostre parti, essendo da poco finito il ciclo dei tre tulipani.
> Ricordo ancora il 3 a 1 sui gobbi nel Berlusconi di quell'anno, con un secondo tempo sontuoso e mio padre che diceva "abbiamo preso il l'erede di Van Basten".


Contestualizziamo anche il fatto che in quegli anni la Serie A era un torneo molto piu difficile e competitivo della Champions.

Le generazioni piu giovani magari sono abituate oggi a vedere la Champions come l'apice, la Serie A come un piccolo torneo marginale, ma negli anni 90 tutti i migliori giocavano da noi, anche nelle piccole squadre (Batigol a Firenze, Hagi ha giocato a Brescia, Futre a Reggio Emilia, e cosi via decine di altri esempi), ed era cosa comune vedere stranieri quotatissimi diventare bidoni o "fenomeni parastatali" come li chiamava la Gialappas.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Con weah sembrava formare una coppia stellare, peccato. Chissà, se non avesse fatto così male non lo avremmo venduto l'estate successiva e non avremmo preso bierhoff che fu decisivo per lo scudetto 98/99.
> Peccato comunque nel 97/98 non aver vinto una coppia italia che era ormai praticamente fatta (una delle poche soddisfazionifu quel 5 a 0 rifilato all'Inter), ci rimasi malissimo per quella rimonta della Lazio (ahimè il farci rimontare è un difetto storico che ci portiamo avanti ed è qualcosa di insopportabile)


Quella finale fu una grosse delusione anche per me, dopo due anni disastrosi. Per fortuna l'anno dopo arrivò lo scudetto di Zac. Per me, il più bello.
@Lineker10 vero, ma probabilmente i problemi di Kluivert furono caratteriali. Sbagliava gli stop e gli appoggi più semplici. Di sicuro è arrivato nel momento peggiore. Dopo di noi si è ripreso e ha segnato tanto tra nazionale e Barcellona, ma non ha mai raggiunto i livelli che sembrava poter raggiungere ai tempi dell'Ajax.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io dico Bonucci. Prendiamo un gobbo dentro e gli diamo la fascia di capitano. Il degrado Mirabelliano che ci ha portato alla rovina.



Assolutamente d'accordo e ci aggiungerei anche la lota argentina.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Quella finale fu una grosse delusione anche per me, dopo due anni disastrosi. Per fortuna l'anno dopo arrivò lo scudetto di Zac. Per me, il più bello.
> @Lineker10 vero, ma probabilmente i problemi di Kluivert furono caratteriali. Sbagliava gli stop e gli appoggi più semplici. Di sicuro è arrivato nel momento peggiore. Dopo di noi si è ripreso e ha segnato tanto tra nazionale e Barcellona, ma non ha mai raggiunto i livelli che sembrava poter raggiungere ai tempi dell'Ajax.


Vero ma attenzione: al tempo la Liga era un torneuccio rispetto alla Serie A ed era molto comune che gli scarti del nostro campionato facessero bene in Spagna.

Il problema di Kluivert era di essere un giocatore mediocre. Molto lento, con un buon tocco di palla certo, ma leggero nel contatto, macchinoso nello stretto e scarso di testa. Arrivo con un hype incredibile, soprattutto perchè arrivo poco prima di Ronaldo all'Inter, ma era un attaccante mediocre. Ricordo i paragoni con Van Basten all'epoca, col senno di poi scappa da ridere. Capisco che andare indietro nel tempo sia difficile, ma la differenza tra la Serie A e gli altri tornei, inclusa la Champions, in quegli anni era abissale e per gli stranieri era difficilissimo adattarsi. I bidoni erano all'ordine del giorno e ogni squadra ne aveva piu di uno ogni stagione.

Quel Ajax fu un caso davvero anomalo. Perchè aveva alcuni fuoriclasse come Seedorf e Davids, ma tanti altri che erano forti in quel contesto e molto meno in altri. Molti di questi, dopo aver fallito nei vari campionati, vedi lo stesso Kluivert oppure Reiziger, finirono nel Barcellona di Van Gaal, che in pratica ricreo in blaugrana lo stesso sistema e riuscirono a raddrizzare la carriera.

Comunque in questo thread Kluivert ci sta benissimo. Anche io l'ho citato tra le mie principali delusioni insieme proprio a Davids e Ziege.

PS: nota a margine, Davids Reiziger e Kluivert sono stati tra i primi casi di parametri zero della storia del calcio, tutti orchestrati dall'allora capo del sindacato calciatori olandese Mino Raiola


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero ma attenzione: al tempo la Liga era un torneuccio rispetto alla Serie A ed era molto comune che gli scarti del nostro campionato facessero bene in Spagna.
> 
> Il problema di Kluivert era di essere un giocatore mediocre. Molto lento, con un buon tocco di palla certo, ma leggero nel contatto, macchinoso nello stretto e scarso di testa. Arrivo con un hype incredibile, soprattutto perchè arrivo poco prima di Ronaldo all'Inter, ma era un attaccante mediocre. Ricordo i paragoni con Van Basten all'epoca, col senno di poi scappa da ridere. Capisco che andare indietro nel tempo sia difficile, ma la differenza tra la Serie A e gli altri tornei, inclusa la Champions, in quegli anni era abissale e per gli stranieri era difficilissimo adattarsi. I bidoni erano all'ordine del giorno e ogni squadra ne aveva piu di uno ogni stagione.
> 
> ...


La Liga dell'epoca era veramente un paradiso per gli attaccanti scarsi, e noi ne sappiamo qualcosa, vedasi Javi Moreno e José Mari (altra delusione).
Ricordo con piacere quel Barca per le sfide con la Fiorentina o per il girone della morte del '98-99 con Manchester e Bayern. Davanti con Figo e Rivaldo erano uno spettacolo. Dietro lasciavano un po' a desiderare...
Interessante la nota a margine. Tra l'altro può essere legata al fatto che tutto partí proprio da un giocatore olandese, Bosman?


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La Liga dell'epoca era veramente un paradiso per gli attaccanti scarsi, e noi ne sappiamo qualcosa, vedasi Javi Moreno e José Mari (altra delusione).
> Ricordo con piacere quel Barca per le sfide con la Fiorentina o per il girone della morte del '98-99 con Manchester e Bayern. Davanti con Figo e Rivaldo erano uno spettacolo. Dietro lasciavano un po' a desiderare...
> Interessante la nota a margine. Tra l'altro può essere legata al fatto che tutto partí proprio da un giocatore olandese, Bosman?


Si era un bel Barcellona da vedere, non forte come ne abbiamo visti in seguito pero, proprio perchè aveva tanti giocatori mediocri insieme a leggende come Figo e Rivaldo.

Hai citato un altro paio di altri bei bidoni comunque!
Pero per i due spagnoli ero già consapevole della cosa, quando arrivarono non ti dico che fossi sicuro del fatto che fossero due cessi, ma ricordo che al fantacalcio li evitai entrambi come la morte!

Ricordo che la federazione olandese non si adeguo rapidamente alla sentenza Bosman (nata pero nel calcio belga), ci mise davvero anni, lasciando un vuoto normativo che Raiola sfrutto per far svincolare gratuitamente una marea di olandesi di quegli anni, che non a caso finirono in Serie A gratis. Fu in pratica il primo passo importante che l'obeso fece per diventare l'Al Capone dei procuratori che è diventato poi.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si era un bel Barcellona da vedere, non forte come ne abbiamo visti in seguito pero, proprio perchè aveva tanti giocatori mediocri insieme a leggende come Figo e Rivaldo.
> 
> Hai citato un altro paio di altri bei bidoni comunque!
> Pero per i due spagnoli ero già consapevole della cosa, quando arrivarono non ti dico che fossi sicuro del fatto che fossero due cessi, ma ricordo che al fantacalcio li evitai entrambi come la morte!
> ...


Aneddoto interessante.
Per quanto riguarda i due bidoni spagnoli, avevo grandi aspettative su José Mari, pupillo di Sacchi, alimentate anche dal gol al debutto. Poi una media di 2 gol a campionato, anche se ne fece diversi in Champions.
Javi Moreno si vedeva subito che era un bidone, e ti dirò, alla fine in rapporto ai minuti giocati fece anche i suoi gol, soprattutto nelle coppe.
Ricordo invece un ottimo ricordo di Contra. Niente di che come terzino, ma godo ancora per quel derby e per la volta in cui menò Davids.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero ma attenzione: al tempo la Liga era un torneuccio rispetto alla Serie A ed era molto comune che gli scarti del nostro campionato facessero bene in Spagna.
> 
> Il problema di Kluivert era di essere un giocatore mediocre. Molto lento, con un buon tocco di palla certo, ma leggero nel contatto, macchinoso nello stretto e scarso di testa. Arrivo con un hype incredibile, soprattutto perchè arrivo poco prima di Ronaldo all'Inter, ma era un attaccante mediocre. Ricordo i paragoni con Van Basten all'epoca, col senno di poi scappa da ridere. Capisco che andare indietro nel tempo sia difficile, ma la differenza tra la Serie A e gli altri tornei, inclusa la Champions, in quegli anni era abissale e per gli stranieri era difficilissimo adattarsi. I bidoni erano all'ordine del giorno e ogni squadra ne aveva piu di uno ogni stagione.
> 
> ...


ricordo benissimo un numero del Guerin Sportivo in cui si esaltavano le due giovani stelle del calcio olandese: una era Kluivert e l'altra Ronaldo, allora al PSV. Ricordo anche che già allora si diceva che Ronaldo fosse tutt'altro livello, ma noi prenotammo Kluivert con un anno di anticipo. Fu una grossa delusione.

Tornando all'oggetto del topic, tra quelli che molti hanno già elencato (tra questi soprattutto Rivaldo, Davids e Redondo) io ci aggiungo Roberto Baggio. Quando arrivò ero super gasatissimo a bestia, pensavo che con Savicevic e Baggio in campo avremmo fatto fantascienza. Tuttavia, nonostante il buon apporto allo scudetto del 96, l'avventura di Baggio al Milan fu meno esaltante di quanto mi aspettassi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In tema amarcord ve lo sparo un altro rimpianto grosso : Panucci. Anche se parliamo di cessione e non acquisto, effettivamente.
> Il suo addio , pare per colpa di sacchi, non l'ho mai digerito.
> Difensore eccezionale , cresciuto al fianco degli invincibili.
> Capace di giocare in 4 ruoli su 4 in difesa. Titolare,terzino sinistro, nello stratosferico 4-0 al barca.


Avrei voluto ammazzare Arrigo quando lo mandò via. Lo adoravo, con gli amici imitavo la sua danza con Weah dopo i gol nelle partitelle. Inspiegabile, anche perché su quella fascia siamo rimasti scoperti per anni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Addirittura era cosi forte?


cercati Milan - Napoli 92-93 su youtube.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ricordo benissimo un numero del Guerin Sportivo in cui si esaltavano le due giovani stelle del calcio olandese: una era Kluivert e l'altra Ronaldo, allora al PSV. Ricordo anche che già allora si diceva che Ronaldo fosse tutt'altro livello, ma noi prenotammo Kluivert con un anno di anticipo. Fu una grossa delusione.
> 
> Tornando all'oggetto del topic, tra quelli che molti hanno già elencato (tra questi soprattutto Rivaldo, Davids e Redondo) io ci aggiungo Roberto Baggio. Quando arrivò ero super gasatissimo a bestia, pensavo che con Savicevic e Baggio in campo avremmo fatto fantascienza. Tuttavia, nonostante il buon apporto allo scudetto del 96, l'avventura di Baggio al Milan fu meno esaltante di quanto mi aspettassi.


Verissimo. Il Divin Codino fu una delusione anche per me, meno delle altre perchè ricordo in quel periodo era davvero distrutto fisicamente e sapevo avrebbe fatto fatica, mi aspettavo il giusto, pero parliamo sempre di uno dei piu grandi di sempre e ce lo siamo goduto poco.

Se ripenso a lui, piu o meno ho il medesimo ricordo di Dinho. Due campioni che ci siamo goduti solo a sprazzi. Non li considero due grandi delusioni ma ci stanno nella lista.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Pensa che io fra i 12 e 13 anni ho visto il Milan in B, quando abbiamo cominciato a vincere era ormai troppo tardi per andare a ritrovare interisti e juventini che in quel biennio mi hanno fatto soffrire le pene dell'inferno.
> Le delusioni?
> Balotelli
> Piatek
> Lehman



ogni volta che ne parlo con mio padre mi parla con tristezza di quegli anni bui quindi lo posso capire ..poi si riprende dicendo che siamo stati i primi in italia a vincere la coppa campioni..


----------



## Devil man (22 Febbraio 2022)

Higuain....


----------



## ARKANA (22 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedervi quale fosse stato il giocatore in assoluto che più vi abbia deluso una volta arrivato al Milan quando magari le aspettative erano molto alte.
> 
> Parto io con : Fernando Torres.
> Ero davvero entusiasta del suo arrivo, attaccante che seppur in calo mi era sempre piaciuto ed il suo acquisto in quegli anni bui mi aveva gasato.
> ...


A me vikash dhorasoo, aveva vinto 2 campionati francesi di fila e se non ricordo male era stato pure nominato giocatore francese dell'anno, 12 presenze 0 goal (a parte uno clamoroso che fece a San siro ma fu annullato)


----------



## dadensa (22 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A me vikash dhorasoo, aveva vinto 2 campionati francesi di fila e se non ricordo male era stato pure nominato giocatore francese dell'anno, 12 presenze 0 goal (a parte uno clamoroso che fece a San siro ma fu annullato)


Dopo 17 anni non so ancora perchè gli annullarono quel gol...


----------



## ARKANA (22 Febbraio 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Dopo 17 anni non so ancora perchè gli annullarono quel gol...


beh, l'arbitro era de santis, amicone di moggi e coinvolto in calciopoli...


----------



## Milanoide (22 Febbraio 2022)

Bierhoff.
Quasi nullo coi piedi.


----------

